# Game Thread: Saturday April 9th, Phoenix vs. Houston



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

<CENTER>* @







*


*Phoenix Suns (57-18) vs. Houston Rockets(45-31)* 
*Saturday, April 9th, 7:00pm*


Phoenix Suns

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Quentin Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudemire

*Key Reserves:*





























Jim Jackson
Leandro Barbosa 
Steven Hunter 
Walter McCarty 



Houston Rockets

*Probable Starting Lineup*




































PG: Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley 
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Clarence Weatherspoon
C: Yao Ming


*Key Reserves:*






















Dikembe Mutombo
Jon Barry 
Mike James 



*Previous Meetings*:
Phoenix 108 Houston 98 
Friday 11th vs. Houston L 107-127  
Sunday 3rd @ Houston W 91-78


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Blowout!
My Prediction:
Phoenix 114
-
Houston 98


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Game Prediction

*Suns 112*
Rockets 99

Amare 39pts 11reb 3asts 4blks

Sura 19pts 7reb 6asts 2stl

Im also predicting Rockets going down to 7th in the west after today.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

I hope this wont be a brick shooting competition like it was last game agaisnt the rockets..my prediction is they will win in double digits..Suns win 126-108


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

pheonix will want to bounce back tonight:

suns: 119
rockets: 98


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

ugly game, combined with the refs ugly calls. Yao is an intresting player to watch to me, and when you take him out of the game on a bunch of touch or bad calls iit pisses me off. i am highly upset.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow were losing by 8..score is 70-62 rockets about 2 min left in the 3rd


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Suns down by 1 with 8 sec left its rockets ball


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

lol sura misses both ft now 6 sec left and suns down by 1 still


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Pheonix loses by 1.......... hunter misses easy tip. Too bad amare fouled out he wouldnt have missed that.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

suns lose 97-98


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

H.U.N.T.E.R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    



Sigh.... damn, we were so close. 


I thought the come back in the 4th is excellent. I love the effort from Amare. He was VERY active in defense. That block on T-MAC was clean but T-mac is an all-star and you know he is going to get a few of those star calls. 

Overall, we had a terrible shooting night (Q, where were you???) and we could still get back into the game. 

Nash's offense finally showed up in the end but I really hope it was somebody else taking the last shot instead of Nash. The reason is Nash is a short guy and he has to shoot over two tall defenders in the end. That shot is just way out of balance. I think if I were the coach, I would let somebody else taking the last shot instead of Nash. Oh well, it doesn't help that Amare was out. 


It's a good defense game in the end. Amare was excellent. The way he blocks shot and plays very tight defense even against T-mac. 


Hopefully Spurs loses again tonight.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

On Thre3 said:


> ugly game, combined with the refs ugly calls. Yao is an intresting player to watch to me, and when you take him out of the game on a bunch of touch or bad calls iit pisses me off. i am highly upset.


this is how it's been all season. welcome to the life of a rockets fan.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Damn it Hunter!

Tough loss for the Suns...2 in a row now :eek8: . Fun game too watch though, really had that playoff atmosphere IMO. Did Richardson play that game? I didn't notice.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Nash's offense finally showed up in the end but I really hope it was somebody else taking the last shot instead of Nash. The reason is Nash is a short guy and he has to shoot over two tall defenders in the end. That shot is just way out of balance. I think if I were the coach, I would let somebody else taking the last shot instead of Nash. Oh well, it doesn't help that Amare was out.


I Disagree. 

Nash had the hot hand all 4th quarter long. Johnson and Richardson just didn't have it today. I think D'Antoni made the right move giving it to Steve. Besides most of Nash's shots look of balance so it wasn't as bad as it looked.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Tough Loss but it wasnt a really big loss for you guys, i felt bad for Hunter but Nash was such a class act, he didnt go into the locker room without Hunter, it was nice seeing him stop at half court and him and Amare calling over Hunter to tell him it was alright.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Tough Loss but it wasnt a really big loss for you guys, i felt bad for Hunter but Nash was such a class act, he didnt go into the locker room without Hunter, it was nice seeing him stop at half court and him and Amare calling over Hunter to tell him it was alright.


this was a critical game for the rockets, not so much as for the suns, but if they drop to the second seed and face denver that could be trouble.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

On Thre3 said:


> this was a critical game for the rockets, not so much as for the suns, but if they drop to the second seed and face denver that could be trouble.


If we want to be the championship team, we should not fear Denver. If we are being chosey, then we are not ready for the Ring yet. 

Bring Nuggets on!! But I would rather have the #1 spot because Spurs is way too good at home and we can't give them that home court advantage throughout the whole series!!!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> I Disagree.
> 
> Nash had the hot hand all 4th quarter long. Johnson and Richardson just didn't have it today. I think D'Antoni made the right move giving it to Steve. Besides most of Nash's shots look of balance so it wasn't as bad as it looked.


Well, it's true that Nash was the "hotter" hand on the team besides Amare. I've watched plenty of Mavs game to know that Steve isn't very good taking the last shot. Mainly because he is way too short. Rocket had like 2 tall guys on him and I was hoping we would change the strategy a bit and have JJ or Marion take the last shot. Marion did it for us at least once against the Spurs and send us to overtime. I just think it was too obvious for Nash to take that shot. I know we only have like 7.8s left.  

Oh well, it's still a bad loss. 

Looks like we are in a shooting slump right now. Q was basically non-exist last night. I wish Jim Jackon could play more. 

And Barbosa shooting that airball is ugly.... 

We need to get out of our shooting slumps before the playoffs. Only a few more games left and we need all Ws to get the #1 spot since Spurs just won two impressive games (!!!!!!).


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

On Thre3 said:


> this was a critical game for the rockets, not so much as for the suns, but if they drop to the second seed and face denver that could be trouble.



Did you check to see the only team to beat the Nuggets the past few weeks was the Suns. 21-2, both losses against the Suns.


----------

